# Where can I find The Miraculous Mandarin actually performed?



## Eddy Rodgers K

I mean, danced to. All I can find on YouTube are videos of the orchestra performing either the suite or sometimes the complete ballet, but I would like to see it fully performed.

Anyone know?


----------



## Pugg

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> I mean, danced to. All I can find on YouTube are videos of the orchestra performing either the suite or sometimes the complete ballet, but I would like to see it fully performed.
> 
> Anyone know?


I do suppose you also checked wiki, no mention of a performance either.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Miraculous_Mandarin


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

Thanks. I did come across that video but I wasn't crazy about the quality. Seems like it's the only one though.


----------



## Art Rock

An extended excerpt:


----------



## WaterRat

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> I mean, danced to. All I can find on YouTube are videos of the orchestra performing either the suite or sometimes the complete ballet, but I would like to see it fully performed.
> 
> Anyone know?


I've been trying to find a good quality version of it myself for a while. I've tried looking for it in other languages, but all I've ever found are excerpts.


----------

